# Anyone here use these guys, they seem to be great?



## tomwiseman44 (18 January 2005)

www.fxinvestmentgroup.com

I have been invested with them since late November, I made around 40% profit in around 7 weeks.  I requested a withdrawal yesterday and got the money 10 minutes ago.

They say they average 24% per month.  

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## tomwiseman44 (18 January 2005)

*Re: Anyone here use these guys, they seem to be great*

I just realised this says Aussie stocks, sorry if I offended anyone.


----------



## yada (22 January 2005)

*Re: Anyone here use these guys, they seem to be great*

sniff...,I smell a scam. No telephone numbers, painfully average web site. No mention on google (either good or bad). 

_"ah man... the bull**** piles so high you need wings just to stay above it"_


----------



## Lucifer_au (22 January 2005)

*Re: Anyone here use these guys, they seem to be great*

This was the same spam that hit PI.com just a couple of days ago....

Mmm.....

Rgds.
Lucifer_au


----------

